# green top coolent temp sensor....



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

well...I guess I had a bad coolent temp sensor.
I bought the new green top temp sensor (I know its been out for a while...but I just found out about it yesterday).
My current set up was running very rich throught the mid range ,egts went up then down and then back up....that doesnt happen anymore







.
My car now idles like the day I drove it off the lot...
Maybe Im making a big deal about this....but Im just excited since nothing for our cars cost less then 100 bucks to fix and 3.95 made a huge difference on my car today







.
If you dont have the sensor pick one up...


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

Where is the temp sensor located?


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (SlvrBllt)*

near the right side of the head...kinda under the crank breather hose


----------



## turboluvr (May 14, 2001)

Where did you buy it? 


_Modified by turboluvr at 12:39 PM 6-3-2003_


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (turboluvr)*

the dealer


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*

Part number?


----------



## turboluvr (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Vdub16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub16v* »_Part number?

059 919 501A


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (turboluvr)*

more info posted recently here . . . 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=858782


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: (evilpat)*

And here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=853864


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (J. Moss)*

Im very sorry....I should have given credit where credit was due. Thanks to Jeff and kwokTTQ for posting the orignal info


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_Im very sorry....I should have given credit where credit was due. Thanks to Jeff and kwokTTQ for posting the orignal info
















I'd like to dedicate my Oscar too..
Actually, Garrett Lim schooled me on a car that was running poorly. See, I overlooked the coolant temp sensor when troubleshooting the car... After all the car was brand new


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (J. Moss)*

well here is the question. Even though I will most likely replace this. What are some of the common problems. I have a minor Idle hunt since about 20k miles, and around 3k rpm light on the throttle I get a dead spot sometimes. If this is similar then I hope this is my road to fixing that issue. For 5 bucks its worth the try and my local connection at Fairfax was surprised I had not installed it, so I guess its worth its small chunk of change.


----------



## PatAWW01 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (jamesb)*

were any of you guys having check engine lights due to this? or was it all simply shot in the dark testing?


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (PatAWW01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatAWW01* »_were any of you guys having check engine lights due to this? or was it all simply shot in the dark testing?

my nose (rich smell), egt guage and a/f plot told me somthing was wrong....my nose and egt gauge say this corrected the problem. New a/f plot when I put my new fuel pump in.


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (nerdhotrod)*

lol i just replaced mine today too, and now love my cold start idle







honestly like a 30 second change on this part http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndiGTI1.8 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

sorry but I wanted to know the benifits of doing this. More hp? better MPG?
does it effect the temp the the computer is reading to set timing?
I need more details.
thanks


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (IndiGTI1.8)*

right now if you have a faulty sensor, your car thinks it's in the Ant-Arctic. it's not a performance mod, but what Bosch should of made the first time. you'll gain a smoother operating car, better idle, better mpg and of course better hp. you should replace it regardless of how your car runs. it's a part that needs to be recalled and probably won't. being $5, it's a nil point. 
glad to hear a few of you are experiencing similar happiness. before the part, my car was making 30hp less on the same dyno on the same day. i think that says it best of all.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_ it's not a performance mod, but what Bosch should of made the first time. 


Hmm blame bosch for something they didnt' make.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*

i was pretty sure it was a Bosch part. who else would of made it? sorry if it's a sensitive subject.


----------



## blubuga (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (SlvrBllt)*

Here are some pics of the sensor and where it is mounted
The new sensor:








The old sensor still in the car:








Even though you see a little green there it is not the new style
Another pic of the old sensor pulled back farther to better show the location:








The new sensor mounted:








I was getting a CEL and that is what turned me onto the fact that the sensor was bad. Some more information in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=778275


----------



## IndiGTI1.8 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_right now if you have a faulty sensor, your car thinks it's in the Ant-Arctic. it's not a performance mod, but what Bosch should of made the first time. you'll gain a smoother operating car, better idle, better mpg and of course better hp. you should replace it regardless of how your car runs. it's a part that needs to be recalled and probably won't. being $5, it's a nil point. 
glad to hear a few of you are experiencing similar happiness. before the part, my car was making 30hp less on the same dyno on the same day. i think that says it best of all.

thanks!!
My car is using to much gas and does at times have a rough idle. I thought it was my coil packs ready to go.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i was pretty sure it was a Bosch part. who else would of made it? sorry if it's a sensitive subject.


no not a sensitive subject other then ignorant people making assumptions about stuff they dont' know. Only markings on the part are ELTH and luxemborg other then techincal info for the company that only they would understand.


----------



## TRBNIUM (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*

My CEL has been on for the past month because of this, good to know it's a "known" problem (at least here).
Picked up the parts pictured above (green sensor, o-ring, and extra clip) at the dealer, I'll install in the morning.
But I haven't noticed any problematic behavior because of this, car still runs strong, idle is fine, and my fuel economy couldn't be better (445 miles on the last tank, suburban/highway driving).
Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (TRBNIUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRBNIUM* »_My CEL has been on for the past month because of this, good to know it's a "known" problem (at least here).
Picked up the parts pictured above (green sensor, o-ring, and extra clip) at the dealer, I'll install in the morning.
But I haven't noticed any problematic behavior because of this, car still runs strong, idle is fine, and my fuel economy couldn't be better (445 miles on the last tank, suburban/highway driving).
Thanks for the info guys!

445 on a tank????????
My car didnt do that fully stock and new


----------



## turboluvr (May 14, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

New sensor was installed last night, car ran great this morning! No more sputtering and popping. One problem down, one more to go. Thanks for the heads up on this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (turboluvr)*

im getting a bit of rough idle and crappy gas mileage...guess im making a trip to the dealer during lunch


----------



## TRBNIUM (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

Installed the parts this morning, took all of 10 minutes if that.
Pull the C-clip with a pair of pliers, pull the sensor out of the hole and make sure the O-ring isn't stuck in there, disconnect the sensor from the harness, connect the new sensor to the harness, put new O-ring on the sensor, put sensor back into place, and slide C-clip over sensor. Done. I did all this and MAYBE spilled 2 or 3 drops of coolant.

_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_445 on a tank????????
My car didnt do that fully stock and new 

Yeah, I usually drive like a puss around town and have the car in stock mode, when I get antsy and switch programs I get significantly less.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*BEETLE*

Anyone with an APH beetle do this yet? Know if the part # is the same?
If I call the dealer and ask for a new coolant temp sensor, will I get the green one off the bat? Or is it a different #?
EDIT: NEvermind.. just read - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=858782

"
total cost outside n.a. is approx $35 usd - remember *this sender (sensor) is used on all 1.8T engines (think audi/vw/seat)* ... in usa dealers are offering at discounted price to car owners ..."


_Modified by Plucker at 1:33 PM 6-4-2003_


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: BEETLE (Plucker)*

Hope this solves some of my woes. I'll pop it in after work or tomorrow morning and see if:
1. the car runs better
2. the mileage gets better
3. the power dip when at WOT past 4000 RPM disappears
I'd settle for 1 of 3.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: BEETLE (paultakeda)*

I just added mine to my MAF order, I'll post a follow up.


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: BEETLE (Plucker)*

I just changed my sensor this morning...when i vag'd my car it actually showed this part being faulty...


----------



## speedmetalgti (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: BEETLE (Kei78)*

this was the very first part that through a code on my car...way back when i had only 30,000 on the car...i'm at almost 90,000 now.
anyway, it was replaced under warranty. i doubt they gave me the new version back then.
will this new version apply to a 2000 GTI with the AWD engine?
if so, i'll get it today. i have a ****ed up idle at cold start every morning. i've also had that "burp" in the power band since forever. on top of that, my gas mileage has never been as great as many others have claimed. i think the best i got on a trip to vegas was between 28 and 29 MPG.
hope this new part will bring some youth back to my baby.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: BEETLE (speedmetalgti)*

if it ain't green, i'd replace it. Giac has made a new rule in that they will not even touch a car that doesn't have one. after spending (loosing/wasting) 2 weeks on my TT to find out the sensor was the culprit. 
very glad everyone is getting some issues resolved with this part. another reason the Vortex is great.


----------



## blubuga (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: BEETLE (speedmetalgti)*

From what I have seen all the cars take the same sensor.
Does anyone know of any other sensors with known problems like the "black temp sensor"? It would be nice to update things and be done with it rather than waiting for the car to throw codes


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

good to know. for less than 10$ good preventative maintenence part.
Wonder if it will fix my idle dipping?


----------



## howi (Apr 16, 2000)

*The green temp sensor...*

Folks,
The original "black" one has never given me any big problem, no CEL on the dash. But the ECU did log the DTC 16500 Implausable Coolant Temp Sensor Signal, twice.
Since lots of fellow VW owners have bumped into the problem with the "black" sensor, also, VW's inventory now has a different part number (aka the "green sensor") for this application at relatively much lower price, it makes to think if there is another consiprarcy going on like the MAF?
I have replaced mine last week. It is very easy but make sure you do it in the morning or you have parked your car for hours. Also, buy yourself a bottle of G12 antifreeze/coolant to top up the loss during the swap.


----------



## Dr. Edlocks (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (TRBNIUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRBNIUM* »_Installed the parts this morning, *took all of 10 minutes if that.*
Pull the C-clip with a pair of pliers, pull the sensor out of the hole and make sure the O-ring isn't stuck in there, disconnect the sensor from the harness, connect the new sensor to the harness, put new O-ring on the sensor, put sensor back into place, and slide C-clip over sensor. Done. I did all this and MAYBE spilled 2 or 3 drops of coolant. 

See bold. That's a LIE! It takes all of maybe 3 minutes, most of which is digging out your screwdriver and pliers from your toolbox!








Perfect description of the job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, I got my parts for a measly $6.67 from the stealership!
059-919-501-A sensor $3.95
N-903-168-02 o-ring $1.95
032-121-142 clip $0.33


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Cypher2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cypher2k* »_good to know. for less than 10$ good preventative maintenence part.
Wonder if it will fix my idle dipping?


I agree. Can't hurt to try it!!


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: BEETLE (speedmetalgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedmetalgti* »_
will this new version apply to a 2000 GTI with the AWD engine?
if so, i'll get it today. 

Yes cuz my 2001 is a AWD...


----------



## P (Jun 2, 2001)

*Re: BEETLE (Kei78)*

I just swapped mine. I don't know if I am experiencing a placebo effect or not but... The car seems to run a bit stronger, not as much of a rich smell during idle, and it seems to not hesitate/buck as much when given partial throttle. Time will tell. Thanks for the notice!!


----------



## Pope1 (Dec 21, 2002)

Was getting the dreaded 16500 Implausable Coolant Temp Sensor Signal on a regular basis but car seemed fine at first. Then it started to give the "high revs at startup" problem and also refused to start once in a while (always in a public place and very embarrassing). Did the three minute black sensor to green sensor replacement with NO loss of fluid at all and the car was transformed. No starting problems, no DTCs and awesome performance. Seems to me that I had never experienced that full benefit of my chip so it was like getting a new car.


----------



## ALTRn8 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=828203 

Gone through this before.....


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

FYI i did not lose "a small amount" off coolant.
It was coming out pretty good. Had to do the Indiana Jones swap.
DEFINITLY do this when the engine is stone cold. I had to dig out the old O-ring with my finger.
Got coolant everywhere.


----------



## GoosNit (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (ALTRn8)*

Maybe so, but I missed it a month back. Hey, can't spend _all_ my time here (or can I?)
I'm going down to my car now to look for black/green sensor top...and I plan to swap mine out soon. thanks to allayall for the good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f00led (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (GoosNit)*

Just another testament, I went and installed this part on my 2002 Tiptronic. After about 6 or 7 months of owning the car I would get dips in my idle on occasion and cold starts (even in a heated garage) would "hunt" for the lowest setting.
After replacing this part on my 2002 2nd quarter (with the double din radio) I haven't had any idling dipping or "hunting" during cold startup. This part also slightly smoothed out my idle based on the less vibration in the steering wheel.
FWIW, the original said that you likely have this if you have a 1st quarter 2002. I had the old black top sensor on my 2nd quarter 2002, so go and check for it even if you have a 2nd quarter 2002.


----------



## TRBNIUM (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cypher2k* »_FYI i did not lose "a small amount" off coolant.
It was coming out pretty good. Had to do the Indiana Jones swap.
DEFINITLY do this when the engine is stone cold. I had to dig out the old O-ring with my finger.
Got coolant everywhere. 


Did you do this:
"Pull the C-clip with a pair of pliers, pull the sensor out of the hole and make sure the O-ring isn't stuck in there, disconnect the sensor from the harness, connect the new sensor to the harness, put new O-ring on the sensor, put sensor back into place, and slide C-clip over sensor. Done. I did all this and MAYBE spilled 2 or 3 drops of coolant."
Notice, nothing about opening the coolant overflow tank, but also forgot to mention to do this when the car is cold.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (TRBNIUM)*

Did this yesterday.
Spilled maybe a teaspoon of coolant. Engine was cold.
FYI, Beetles take about 20 minutes and you need to remove the engine cover unless you've got really tiny hands. 5 minutes using a flathead and your fingers to pull the C-clip through the cramped space where this sensor is located, 5 minutes to pull the old sensor out and remove the wiring harness (that harness is a pain) then put harness on the new sensor and shove it back in, then 10 minutes figuring out how to position and put back the damn C-clip (this required the use of both hands in odd positions to get around the available space).
From what little testing I did afterward, surging is gone.
I'll know in a few days about the mileage, but the engine sounds smoother and I'm not smelling as much gas, so I'm fairly confident this is solved as well.
Still have power loss up top, but the culprit for that is more likely an injector or high EGTs (will know more this evening).
So.
2 out of 3 for $7. Aces.


_Modified by paultakeda at 9:19 AM 6-5-2003_


----------



## Dr. Edlocks (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: (paultakeda)*

Damn straight!


----------



## Little Red Wagon (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (Dr. Edlocks)*

that is four of a kind or 2 pair not a straight...


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Little Red Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Red Wagon* »_that is four of a kind or 2 pair not a straight...









hahah, true! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arhab (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: testimonial....*

I posted some problem a few days ago and was pointed to this thread. Well....
I installed the green sensor this morning (no coolant spilling!) and drove about 100 kms (some traffic jams as well...Conclusions: 1) idle is a bit lower, 2) when lightly touching throttle the car pulls smoother and less "hiccuppy", 3) for the first time I see a small positive correction in block 32! Always was between -2.3 and -8.6% and now +2.3%... It solved some issues I wasn't really aware of apparantly (or got used to...). Now wait for the same climate conditions to verify retards and intake temps.... Intake temps now were approx. 30 degrees Celcius after 100 kms (outside temp approx. 19 degrees). Last time I checked intake temps was 40 degrees (outside temp 28 degrees)
Thanx to trustnoone!
Gr. Arhab


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: testimonial.... (arhab)*

eh, I dumped about 2oz putting it in, but tahts cuz I was too lazy to wait till the motor was cold, instead I let it cool 2 hours. It did fix my idle hunt a little, and some of my mid throttle issues went away, I think my other issues is my greddy is too tight.


----------



## Qycksilva (Apr 22, 2002)

Well heres a twist..my car is a 2000 TT with an ATC block....built in 99...the green top sensor has a different plug on it and wouldnt fit...I just spent the last hour getting the right on for my car...after getting scalded to remove the orginal blue top one...
FYI the part number is..
078-919-501B
might stop my car running so rich now....
Marcus


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Qycksilva)*

hope it does. mine was off the chart rich. to the point of spraying black all over Giac's wall.


----------



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

is this for the 2000 awd as well


----------



## Agent 337 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (too fast)*

This is really weird, but after installing APR V2.0, my rough idle went away. I'll bet mine is fried, but APR changed something with the idle so it wouldn't be rough anymore. Any other V2.0 owners notice this?


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (Agent 337)*

I changed the coolant temp sensor last summer, was the green one intruduced back then?


----------



## dub 1.8t (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (sula89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sula89* »_I changed the coolant temp sensor last summer, was the green one intruduced back then?

what month did you change it? ... just take 2 mins .. go out to your car and look... thats the only real way to know for sure.


----------



## Barcad (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (dub 1.8t)*

Yeh just go look, it is pretty obvious. I JUST replaced mine before it was black, but the new one is a Neon Green and is no problem seeing it. So if you look at that spot and dont really see anything, chances are you need the neon green one.


----------



## 20V1.8Tnut (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (Barcad)*

installed mine yesterday and the idle is smooth as baby's... cheek


----------



## BoostMiser (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (20V1.8Tnut)*

This should be a sticky or in the FAQ


----------



## smiGTi (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (BoostMiser)*

Just picked this up at my dealer, the sender, o-ring and clip were a whopping grand total of $5.38







. An absolute steal if it takes care of my idle dip/spitting and sputtering. Also picked up 6 ft. of their cloth covered vacume hose for my boost gauge, that stuff is $10.00 a meter!!!







Could've gotten regular rubber hose vacume hose from auto zone, but mabye they'll look kinda upon the fact that I use OEM hose...

_Modified by smiGTi at 2:22 PM 6-10-2003_


_Modified by smiGTi at 2:22 PM 6-10-2003_


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (blubuga)*

Where is it located on the 24V VR6s? I have a few pictures you might want to look at in another thread....can anyone check to see if which location is correct?
Thanks.
I don't have the same issues as you 1.8T folk but my car pings once in a while and it might be the problem. Pinging occurs under partial throttle, light load...I can induce it if feather the throttle. I have a feeling it's running too lean. My car is completely stock, has new coilpacks. MAF has been changed but it was doing this prior to that anyway.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=863978



_Modified by Integrale at 11:24 AM 6-10-2003_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Integrale)*

I havent' seen any go bad on 24Vs yet and chances are its not what would be causing your pinging.
I take that back I did do one on a eurovan, not sure if it was a 24V or a 12V it was over a month ago sorry, but its in a slightly different location on those, or rather you would get to it differently.


----------



## recklessvw (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*

I just picked up my sensors and parts from the stealer for less than $8. I wasn't having any issues in my '03 AWP, but if everybody else is having problems with their old sensors, I'm guessing it is a matter of time. 
I handed the guy at the parts counter my list of part numbers and he didn't even have to look it up. He took one look at the list and said "new coolant sensor, huh?" He had all the parts in a box near the service bay counter, and said they had been replacing them on tons of cars recently, whether they needed it or not. 
I have to wait until my whip cools down before I swap this bad boy, but I should have it done tonight. I ran with a nice looking Wolfsburg on the way home, so I am guessing it might take juuuuuust a bit longer to cool down, if you know what I mean.















Thanks to everyone for all the great info!!


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*

I will be getting a new coolant temp sensor tomorrow...I recently heard a dyno story, where a faulty coolant temp sensor caused a car to go lean at around 4500rpms..supposedly..anyhow after replacing the piece, the lean condition subsided...maybe that's what's wrong with my car


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (blubuga)*

Thanks for great photos. Mine on the APH was changed by dealer about 18 months ago while car was still in warranty; good to know its the right green top part. (I had the CEL and rough cold start in the morning) 
Dan


----------



## BoostMiser (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks all for the tip. I replaced mine tonight. Funny, the parts person knew exactly what it was when I gave her the part number. She immediately said 'you need an o-ring with that too'. I called back a few hours later to have her set it aside since I'd be picking it up after hours and she didn't need me to read the part number again...she new exactly what it was. They must be replacing these left and right.
TIP: make sure you do it when it's cold so you don't spill anti-freeze


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: The green temp sensor... (howi)*

Yeah so I went out and bought one today too. I'M NOT A FOLLOWER! Hehe, and at only $4.75 with tax for sensor, oring, and plastic clip this is the cheapest OEM fix EVER!










_Modified by black2001aww at 5:09 AM 6-11-2003_


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (BoostMiser)*

Me to. They new what I wonted and had them right around the corner. Do you need a oring for that. Why not.... I think its just like the coil packs issue. They dont wont to admit it.....


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Bora18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora18t* »_I will be getting a new coolant temp sensor tomorrow...I recently heard a dyno story, where a faulty coolant temp sensor caused a car to go lean at around 4500rpms..supposedly..anyhow after replacing the piece, the lean condition subsided...maybe that's what's wrong with my car









If your coming our way and its nice take the gixxer, I'll take that as an exchange for driiving my car once the turbos on







, just shopping for next season.


----------



## White 1.8T (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (dub 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub 1.8t* »_what month did you change it? ... just take 2 mins .. go out to your car and look... thats the only real way to know for sure. 

I just checked mine and it is black - May 2002 manufacturing date. I have not had any problems but I suppose I should go ahead and replace it anyhow. It's so cheep, why not?!?!


----------



## BoostMiser (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (White 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White 1.8T* »_It's so cheep, why not?!?!

Call it preventative maintenance


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (BoostMiser)*

sensor $6.30
oring $1.40
clip $0.50
Canadian prices. That's like.. 6usd or so?


----------



## White 1.8T (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (BoostMiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostMiser* »_Call it preventative maintenance

My point exactly.







I did the same thing with the coil packs - although that was a little more money.


_Modified by White 1.8T at 7:45 AM 6-11-2003_


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (White 1.8T)*

I changed mine last summer, because the car needs abour 3 or 4 tries to start. I paid 75 dollars for parts and labor to get the new coolant temp senor.
After I saw this thread, I went and check it out, it is Green!
However, this morning, when I wanted to start the car, it took 2 tries to start.... it haven't been like that for a while, I'm starting to wonder if I have to change it again... and again.... and then again.


----------



## Bikerdude1.8 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (sula89)*

Just changed mine today. I didn't think that I had any probs, but it did smooth my idle out.







And for $4 you can't go wrong.


----------



## DrZEUS (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

I ran out to check my temp sensor and it's green. I had it replaced under warranty last summer. My car has those dreaded dips and idles fairly rough at startup. I also get smoke coming out the exhaust sometimes and it almost always stinks like gas (rich). I don't have any codes when checked with VAG-COM. Should I replace it even though I have the green one in hopes it may cure some of my problems? Anyone else have a green with similar problems and still changed it?


----------



## GTbuzz (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (Bikerdude1.8)*

I changed mine earlier today. Let me emphasize the importance of letting the engine cool completely. I, being a dumbass, decided that 45 minutes of cooling was plenty for me and popped the hood. I felt the coolant hose, decided that it was sub-scalding, and removed the retaining clip. While I was reaching down a few moments later, an eruption of pink/red liquid came from the sensor hole. The vacuum everyone speaks of only becomes a vacuum after the liquids cool. I imagine the heat pushed the sensor out of the hole. All in all, I lost about a cup and a half of liquid and have smelled like a radiator for the remainder of the day. At least I can still see, I thought it would be the last time I would see my car... or anything else for the matter.
Keep it cool. literally.


----------



## recklessvw (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (DrZEUS)*

I had the unique experience of having to buy $18 worth of G-12 coolant the day after I bought my new sensor. I only let the car cool down for 3 hours or so before doing the swap, and lost about half my coolant onto my garage floor before I could get my hand unstuck and wedge a finger in the hose. That wasn't fun.


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Bikerdude1.8)*

Had mine changed today as well...no more boost/timing loss above 6k... car feels real good...


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

Thanks guys. Just did mine and part throttle surging subsided and the idle is indeed smoother. This is a no brainer fix at only $6.


----------



## 337`drew (Jun 28, 2002)

I don't remember if I posted in this thread or not. But I put this sensor in a week ago, and I no longer idle at 1400rpm on cold starts. Its back to 1000rpm. I havn't noticed anything other than that, but its kinda funny when your car is roaring to warm up when its been sitting in a garage.


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (J. Moss)*

i think he said that causes their car to idle high but mine sounds like it wants to die. besides i have a 2003, shouldn't mine be revised already?


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (heysuperman)*

Wouldnt it be a kicker if all of our idling dips, part throttle surging and 5500rpm+ boost drops (severe not the usual taper) were a result of this $4 part?


----------



## DrZEUS (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: (SlvrBllt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlvrBllt* »_Wouldnt it be a kicker if all of our idling dips, part throttle surging and 5500rpm+ boost drops (severe not the usual taper) were a result of this $4 part?


That's not the case. I have the new green top sensor but still experience idle dips, and boost drops.


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (Plucker)*

we need a new clip with that?!?!?
I only got the new sensor with the o-ring








Can the old one be reused?
thanks,
dk


----------



## BoostMiser (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (dknl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dknl* »_we need a new clip with that?!?!?
I only got the new sensor with the o-ring








Can the old one be reused?
thanks,
dk 

You don't need one unless you break the original. However, it's less than a dollar so it can't hurt to have a new one...just in case


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (BoostMiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostMiser* »_
You don't need one unless you break the original. However, it's less than a dollar so it can't hurt to have a new one...just in case

THanks....i will try without it first...if I end up breaking it then I'll use the fix all solution....electrical tape








dk


----------



## 1.8wolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (BoostMiser)*

ok, so i did this last night, but when i pulled the sensor out, no coolant came rushing out. It was there but it didnt flow out of the tube like described. Do i need to top off, and if so, is there a special coolant that i should use?


----------



## quiksilver03 (Jun 11, 2003)

I changed mine last night, drove it (fairly hard) came back and idled great. I DID NOT resest the computer though and now when I started my car, I am getting a CEL.
2002.5 Jetta 1.8T
et - 14.056 @ 102.74 w/ 2.3 ~60'


----------



## smiGTi (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (1.8wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8wolf* »_ok, so i did this last night, but when i pulled the sensor out, no coolant came rushing out. It was there but it didnt flow out of the tube like described. Do i need to top off, and if so, is there a special coolant that i should use?

If your car was cold...been sitting for a long time then I'd say no. Mine didn't come out either, I let it sit over night and did it in the morning. When I tried after only letting it sit for about 5 hrs, coolant started to spray out, so I just let it be till the morning. The best way to see if you need coolant is check your resevior on the wheelwell. It has demarcations that help you to judge whether or not you need some...like "max cold" etc...
edit: Oh yeah, and if you do need some coolant you do need a special kind, don't know exactly what the name is though... They sell it at any VW/Audi dealer.


_Modified by smiGTi at 10:39 AM 6-13-2003_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (BoostMiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostMiser* »_
You don't need one unless you break the original. However, it's less than a dollar so it can't hurt to have a new one...just in case

Also from the heat and pressure the are sometimes warped and difficult to put back in.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (1.8wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8wolf* »_ok, so i did this last night, but when i pulled the sensor out, no coolant came rushing out. It was there but it didnt flow out of the tube like described. Do i need to top off, and if so, is there a special coolant that i should use?

like someone said just check the overflow tank and it has markings, you want to check that when its cold or it will rush up and the readings are invalid, that and you'll get burned.
You should ONLY use G12 available from the dealer just ask for the red/pink stuff they will know. But its close to 20 bucks a gallon. So if you are low just top if off with some water, distilled blah blah blah, never used it once in my life.


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I replaced mine and it's smoother blah blah blah.









I got the parts like everyone else here but then found out about a metal clip instead of the plastic clip. 
Thinking about it, I feel better off with the metal one thinking the plastic will become brittle over time due to the heat of the coolant and possible break. Then nothing will be holding in the sensor and it could pop out.
Peace of mind I guess........
plastic clip








metal clip:








insurance:








remove .sized for bigger pics (1024x768)
Someone gave me the clip so I don't have the part number handy (sorry), he got it from the dealer though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostMiser (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (TreyS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good thinking. It's the same clip that holds the fuel pressure regulator in.


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (TreyS)*

can't i get any credit???? the green clip is compliments of my dealer, he is the one that told me about the metal clips so i got some of them and passed them around to my fellow dubbers.
matt


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (FreeStage3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeStage3* »_can't i get any credit???? the green clip is compliments of my dealer, he is the one that told me about the metal clips so i got some of them and passed them around to my fellow dubbers.
matt


I gave ya props.









_Quote »_Someone gave me the clip so I don't have the part number handy (sorry), he got it from the dealer though. 

Didn't mention your name so people wouldn't bug ya.


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (TreyS)*

there are enough people on here that hate me for what i am, helping people out is what i am all about. i am very fortunate that dealers like me and people want to hook me up. i try and pass this good karma on to others.....but i still need credit for helping because no one believes that is what i am all about.








matt


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (FreeStage3)*

Well I'll be the one to admit you DO go out of your way to help and accomodate others every chance you get and everyone else should follow your lead! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Didn't know some people on here are envious of you...... damn haters! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 00BORA1.8T (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (TreyS)*

When changing your sensors, you should twist the coolant reservoir tank off to release any pressure. This way you won't have any coolant rushing all over the place.







Those green metal clip's were superseded to the plastic ones about 2 years ago. The old part number, i think, was 025121132. They were on all the old MKII and MKIII coolant flanges to hold the sensors on.


----------



## kwokTTQ (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (00BORA1.8T)*

finally - re: metal clips ... superceded to resin ... pls use resin retainer clip ...


----------



## 00BORA1.8T (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (00BORA1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00BORA1.8T* »_When changing your sensors, you should twist the coolant reservoir tank off to release any pressure. This way you won't have any coolant rushing all over the place.







Those green metal clip's were superseded to the plastic ones about 2 years ago. The old part number, i think, was 025121132. They were on all the old MKII and MKIII coolant flanges to hold the sensors on.
You might not want to twist off the tank. How about just the cap


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (00BORA1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00BORA1.8T* »_When changing your sensors, you should twist the coolant reservoir tank off to release any pressure. 

IT all depends on the temp
If the car is cold then leave the cap on do not remove it, nothing should come out. If the car is hot then remove it to release pressure so you dont' end up with a sensor and coolant in your eye.


----------



## CarfanaTTic (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

If you have installed the new sensor insulate it with aluminum foil to prevent it from being affected by the engine heat. I had very good results with it.


_Modified by CarfanaTTic at 12:19 PM 6-14-2003_


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (kwokTTQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwokTTQ* »_finally - re: metal clips ... superceded to resin ... pls use resin retainer clip ...

wondering what the logic was in doing so? the dealer offered me both, so i choose the metal. kwok, do you know why the resin is recommended? heat transfer, expansion/contraction? 
advise.


----------



## kwokTTQ (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (FreeStage3)*

metal clips superceded because these square wireforms were never entirely flat - occasionally when pressed into resin coolant fitting, wire clip would press against one edge of slot & cause stress cracking of resin manifold (& leaks) - especially at low temp ... wire clip simply could not be formed entirely flat at cost lower then new molded resin clip - resin compound is costly engineering resin ...


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (kwokTTQ)*

solid info as always from kwok. thanks, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
matt


----------



## slugman (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: (FreeStage3)*

another bit of advice, I don't recomend doing the switch for the first time at night in the rain without a light, cause then you're likely to not push the new sensor in all the way and the plastic clip likes to pretend it's holding securely when it isn't...
or so it seems. I did it last saturday, drove to CT for the weekend and back then parked the car for the week (still gotta get used to that, taking the T all week) anyways, I go to drive it last night after putting my newly cleaned airfilter on (in the rain again of course) and go to drive off, when the coolant light comes on. looks like it held enough, or just used the overflow tank, slowly running low while it leaked away. Everything seems ok now, topped off the coolant with water from the brita








Anyways, use a light, make sure that clip is on, my idle calmed down, less of those dips, though I did get a cel last weekend, vag-com let me know that it was nothing big... just three cylinders getting intermittant misfires







coilpacks on the way out it I guess as I've gotten this code many times for all the cylinders, now to convince the dealer to give me new ones
-slug


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (slugman)*

Here's something that I wrote for the New Beetle section that I thought might be useful on this thread.
*New Beetle method*
Parts required:
Revised "Green" coolant sensor P.N. 059 919 501A
O-Ring seal is P.N. N 903 168 02
Resin Retaining Clip is P.N. 032 121 142
Tools required:
10mm socket and extension
flathead screwdriver ( small )
papertowel
Steps:







Remove engine cover. 2 10mm nuts and slide towards the passenger side of the bay.







Remove this pipe from the airbox for clearance.















Use flat screwdriver to dislodge the c-clip holding the sensor.







Pull the sensor.







Use flat screwdriver to dislodge the original o-ring.







Inspect for dust and corrosion floating on the surface of the coolant. Wrap your index finger in paper towel and poke it in there to get the dust out. While you are at it - clean the cup.







Place new sensor in the same orientation as the original. No it doesn't matter, but it means you won't have to twist the wiring harness to plug it back in.







Use the flat screwdriver to lift the tab inside the plug, to free the plug from the sensor. There is a square hole on the side of it, look in the hole. There is your tab. Lift and slide it off.







Inspect for corrosion







Push onto new sensor till it makes a quiet click







Plug the hose back into the airbox







Replace engine cover







Check for tools laying about the engine bay







Start car and note the smoother, quieter idle. Other improvements have also been noted - do a search on vwvortex to read all about it. For the price ($8 canadian) - it's well worth it.


----------



## durksterVR6 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Plucker)*

2002 GTI 1.8 T I didnt think I had a black sensor but after checking it lo and behold it was the old style.
60 second install, 
2 drops of coolant spilled,
for those that havent taken off airbox intake hose before ( like me) I just squeezed the top and bottom parts of the connector and it slid off no problems .
I used a clean rag to clean out cup where sensor goes ( some surface floaters were evident) and aligned the new one, and then reused old clip although I had a new one.
cheapest fix ever, thanks for those who took the time to post this.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genixia (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (durksterVR6)*

On a side note, I just showed my friendly parts dude the part numbers and said 'Betcha know what they are", to which he said 'Yep' and disappeared to get them. Apparantly my dealership is changing ~5 /day.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (genixia)*

Plucker, i gotta think your install instructions are way off. i don't think you could of had that many beers and known a rats ass if the car was actually smoother or not.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

LOL! After 14 beers it was SMOOTH lemme tell you. Bahaha, hilarious.


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (Plucker)*

isn't it easier to remove the plastic engine cover and then the plastic intake manifold cover (or whatever that is) than removing the airbox hose? Both are held on with those plastic screws that you can undo with your keys. I changed mine and it made a bit of an improvement on idle. The funny thing is that the old black was held in pretty good by the o-ring. Now with the new one....it seems that the new o=ring and sensor just doesn't fit as snug'n tight as the old one was. It wiggles more loosely than the older one. I checked for leaks but there was none.
Anyone else experience this?
Oh I also noticed something for the first time after changing the sensor.....I've never actually seen or heard the fans in the front of the car go on after shutting off the car.....I saw it today after popping open the hood to check the sensor for leaks. Is this normal? Was my old defective sensor not allowing the fan to turn on before or did I screw something up and causing the fan turn on to compensate for something? Is this a good thing or not ?
dk


_Modified by dknl at 5:01 PM 6-14-2003_


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (dknl)*

DKNL, that hose was removed on my beetle cause the engine bay is seriously cramped on these cars. On Jolf, not necessary. We also don't have intake covers - the engine cover hides that. Look under the hood of a turbo beetle sometime. It's the same, but different.
I bet the old sensor in your car was telling the car that the fan needed to be on all the time even when it wasn't required. My old sensor was in there tight.. it was packed in with corrosion and dirt. The new one is clean.. I suppose it has more clearance. It's not moving around though, if that's what you mean.
My car used to flash the blue coolant light ALL THE TIME. My car would warm up.. it'd go off.. I'd drive a few blocks and when I stop it'd come back on. So glad to know it was a faulty sensor. My car idles so quietly now. Can barely hear it running. $5 well spent.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (TRBNIUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRBNIUM* »_(445 miles on the last tank, suburban/highway driving).

hunh??? wtf?? how do you get that type of mileage?? best I ever got was like 400 miles and that was pure highway driving on a long trip...now chipped, I am lucky to get 300 miles in highway/city combo driving


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (Plucker)*

m


Plucker said:


> It's not moving around though, if that's what you mean.
> QUOTE]
> no, mine doesn't move around but with the clip in place and holding it in.....it seems like the older one was more snug and held on tighter (clip forcing it down more). The old sensor required a bit of a pull to get it out. This new one seems to be "looser". The clip is on and it doesn't seem to make the sensor sit tighter inside the thingy as much as the older one did.
> dk


----------



## kwokTTQ (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (dknl)*

the old rubber o-ring was slightly swollen & slightly hardened ... everything OK ...


----------



## graayfa (Jun 1, 2002)

I did this change the other day. Very easy! Did not spill any coolant! I did manage to break the plastic tab on the electric 4 pin conecter. Can you buy the electric conector and then splice the wire?


----------



## kwokTTQ (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (graayfa)*

not in north america ... you may be able to buy from http://www.vagparts.com & e-mail martyn or paul ... actually you need external shell of connector & not 4X female contact set molded onto harness ... never cut harness unless absolutely necessary - v. expensive ... good luck ...
also pls view either vw or audi parts listings on http://www.exist.ru after selecting car model, scroll down short index listing (russian language) to last heading - elec harness components are listed here ...


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (kwokTTQ)*

Bump so this thread will be in my recent topics. Maybe I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## graayfa (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (kwokTTQ)*

Thankx for the info. I did not want to splice in a new conector! I did not want to cut the harness! It still stays on, but I am worried that it could vibrate off.
I sent Martyn / Paul a message waiting to see if they can get the shell for the conector.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (graayfa)*

there is a rubber seal on it that holds it pretty tight. I would leave it how it is and not mess with the wires, trying to remove them to get them out of an old connector is difficutl with out the right tools so thats not really an option for the average person. I would just see if I could secure it to the housing with a ziptie or similar.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

Wow - I almost missed seeing this thread - gotta get on here more often!








What a great fix this is; my sensor was black as well, got a new green one from the dealer for 6.91 including o ring, clip and tax. Funny thing is....another dealer wanted to charge me 49.99 for the part...








It does make a difference; like someone said, maybe it's the placebo effect but the engine does seem to run better.


----------



## GoosNit (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (SLVR BLT)*

got around to mine yesterday. Idle seemed smoother-fewer dips less hunting. last night was cool though and I'm not going to say that idle was perfect this AM. Still, the car I think runs/pulls smoother. Not going to say placebo isn't kicking in-but I swear it's better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another observation: The temp gauge moves differently. At the lower end while warming up, it creeps consistently all the way to 190...vs before the needle seemed to accelerate as it rose which would make sense if the old sensor thought (to quote previous post) that the coolant was antarctic.
Dealer seemed like he almost didn't want to sell these parts to me (bought one for girlfriends 1.8)..







dealers...


----------



## GoosNit (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: (dknl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dknl* »_......The funny thing is that the old black was held in pretty good by the o-ring. Now with the new one....it seems that the new o=ring and sensor just doesn't fit as snug'n tight as the old one was. It wiggles more loosely than the older one. I checked for leaks but there was none.
Anyone else experience this?

yup, mine is same...i keep checking for leaks though and seem okay


----------



## smiGTi (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (GoosNit)*

I noticed the same thing...no leaks to speak of now though... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bikerdude1.8 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (smiGTi)*

I changed my moms Jetta the other day. The damn o-ring ripped in half, and coolant came flowing out once the car was started. I should take the torn o-ring back to the dealer and stick it where the sun doesn't shine. I had to dig around in the garbage can, and find the old one to install until I was able to buy a new one.






















But it is an easy fix. My mom's car is stock and this seemed to smoth things out for her car as well.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (Bikerdude1.8)*

I did mine a few days ago, 6$ I just went and did it. Car feels better, but I really dont have any concrete proof weather or not its in my head. I would say go for it though, because I really think it made a difference, and for 5 minutes and 6$, its worth it.


----------



## Autobahn (Jun 26, 2000)

*Re: (graayfa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *graayfa* »_Thankx for the info. I did not want to splice in a new conector! I did not want to cut the harness! It still stays on, but I am worried that it could vibrate off.
I sent Martyn / Paul a message waiting to see if they can get the shell for the conector.










I did the same thing. Doh! Keep us posted on the shell for the connector. In the mean time I'll try the ziptie suggestion.


----------



## kwokTTQ (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Autobahn)*

the likely p.n. is 4BO 973 712 - 4 pin ... there is a special tool used for installation ...


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Cypher2k)*

well, just replaced mine...idle seems the same...will take it out tonight and drive to see if there is a difference
quick (ok, maybe not so quick) question: how does changing something that is reading the temp of your coolant change your HP, gas mileage, idle, etc, etc? no bashing please...lol


----------



## kwokTTQ (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (pturner67)*

this sensor has several functions - the engine ecu compares sensor signal (+v) with table of signal values to select appropriate idle rpm (adjusted for ambient temp), in part based on engine coolant temp ... fuel mass delivery is adjusted (increased or decreased) ... the previous "black" sensor would drift with age/thermal cycling & gradually read cool temp engine coolant, when coolant was near or at operating temp ... new "green" sensor corrects this & is also stable over service life ...
the answer to your question is that a slightly overly rich combustion mixture makes less power, then the stoichiometric value (all air molecules & all fuel molecues combined without any surplus) predicted by the fuel used ... the only exception is when "stoi" is overwritten with fuel surplus, to prevent detonation, after which "stoi" is again default value ... now, with factory oem engine ecu map, when "black" sensor drifts with age, there is slightly annoying fast idle + drop in fuel mileage --- when "black" sensor drifts with age in car fitted with remapped ecu, the effect is amplified & combustion mixture is un-necessarily enrichened over wide engine rpm range ... resulting in hesitation/stumbling/reduced power ...
the "green" sensor benefits both factory stock engines & modified engines ... in fact the modified engines benefit more ...


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (kwokTTQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwokTTQ* »_this sensor has several functions - the engine ecu compares sensor signal (+v) with table of signal values to select appropriate idle rpm (adjusted for ambient temp), in part based on engine coolant temp ... fuel mass delivery is adjusted (increased or decreased) ... the previous "black" sensor would drift with age/thermal cycling & gradually read cool temp engine coolant, when coolant was near or at operating temp ... new "green" sensor corrects this & is also stable over service life ...
the answer to your question is that a slightly overly rich combustion mixture makes less power, then the stoichiometric value (all air molecules & all fuel molecues combined without any surplus) predicted by the fuel used ... the only exception is when "stoi" is overwritten with fuel surplus, to prevent detonation, after which "stoi" is again default value ... now, with factory oem engine ecu map, when "black" sensor drifts with age, there is slightly annoying fast idle + drop in fuel mileage --- when "black" sensor drifts with age in car fitted with remapped ecu, the effect is amplified & combustion mixture is un-necessarily enrichened over wide engine rpm range ... resulting in hesitation/stumbling/reduced power ...
the "green" sensor benefits both factory stock engines & modified engines ... in fact the modified engines benefit more ...

holy $hit...LOL...hahaha!!!! omg...I need some sleep...what you just wrote translated to me: "static, static, static...green sensor...static, static, static...modified engines benefit more"
haha!!! ok, I'll trust you...will try reading this tomorrow morning while having coffee...thanks!!


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
holy $hit...LOL...hahaha!!!! omg...I need some sleep...what you just wrote translated to me: "static, static, static...green sensor...static, static, static...modified engines benefit more"
haha!!! ok, I'll trust you...will try reading this tomorrow morning while having coffee...thanks!!

Translation:
Car doesn't smell like a giant fart all the time.
Idle is smoother.
Partial throttle is smoother.
Better gas mileage.


----------



## kwokTTQ (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Tuba_Transport)*

and there will be a slight increase in hp ...


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
Translation:
Car doesn't smell like a giant fart all the time.
Idle is smoother.
Partial throttle is smoother.
Better gas mileage.


Agreed. I installed mine last week and it has been a wee bit smoother and a little easier on the Chevron juice.


----------



## 337`drew (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (pturner67)*

kwok. much appriciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jude (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (kwokTTQ)*

I changed mine as well and noticed a much smoother idle. I know I am not alone when I say that I've been looking for a solution for the dippy idle. The car not only pulls harder but definately holds more power in the higher rpms. We'll see about the gas mileage, as of late I have been getting 280 miles to the tank. I also changed out the sensor in my friend's 2001.5 Passat with the VW part. His car was like a night and day difference. Who knew?


----------



## Nameci (May 30, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (jude)*

ATL 337 and I did ours last nite, but make note once you remove the cap to the Coolant put it back on before u start to take out the sensor, or you will find your car 'excusing itself on the floor'


----------



## Agent 337 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Nameci)*

Just changed mine this morning. Worth the $8 the dealer robbed me, just for piece of mind. The car feels smoother somehow, maybe it was just colder outside this morning though?. Idle didn't really alter, but with only 12k miles on my 337 I'm not sure the old one went bad yet. Looking forward to better mpg. -Agent.


----------



## smiGTi (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Agent 337)*

I was hesitant to report anything positive right away...after installing the new sensor, but after having it for about a week I can definately say it does idle a heck of a lot smoother now. Prior to installing it I would always get bad idle dip when sitting in my car and letting the turbo cool down, it would feel like a misfire and like it was going to choke out for a second...then idle back out again. Now, this doesn't happen, the idle just stays there at about 760 RPM's, fluctuates mabye 20 rpms if that, but I can't really tell. Worth the money and 2 minutes of effort...


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

I can't believe you guys actually think a coolant temp sensor gave power or improved a damned thing.







If it was bad, it was bad...but calling this a "performance" mod is just silly.








I heard the red top sensor looses power...anyone have #s for that one?


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (VWTornado)*

Well, just to refute, there was ONE proven situation that did result in more power. The car that GIAC was tuning on the dyno.... Was it because it was "bad" or is it something across the board with those sensors, who knows.
But for 8 bux and 10 minutes, why not. Might be the placebo effect, but who cares. It's cheap and easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubuga (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (new 337)*

There is not really a power gain as much as a power recovery. If the sensor is bad then the car is running at sub-normal levels. Replacing the sensor puts things back in balance and you recover previously lost power >> gain


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (blubuga)*

All I know is that in the morning, at idle, the car doesn't sound like a race car anymore...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smiGTi (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (TreyS)*

QUOTE=TreyS]All I know is that in the morning, at idle, the car doesn't sound like a race car anymore...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/QUOTE]
That and the fact that it takes 1/2 the time to idle down during cold starts...worth the 6 bucks in my book for that alone...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (VWTornado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTornado* »_I can't believe you guys actually think a coolant temp sensor gave power or improved a damned thing.







If it was bad, it was bad...but calling this a "performance" mod is just silly.








I heard the red top sensor looses power...anyone have #s for that one?









The sensors are notoriously bad, I did several today alone on bone stock cars. One was so bad it wouldn't idle and when fully warmed up it read -15C. This car was dumpnig in so much fuel you could smell it and see it in the exhuast, changing it on this car madea hudge different in performance.


----------



## Redglivr6 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*

I did my today after reading this post!
$8 cdn is what I paid!
I give it 
1 1/2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My car is still doing the dip at idle.............but it dosnt feel as bad as before!


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*

But that's the question.....why can't VW make sensors that work on bone stock cars? I've had the coolant temp sensor and the famous Bosch MAF both go out, as well as vacuum lines, for a total of four CEL's and four dealer visits in 3 yrs/32K miles. Not sure if the problem is the sensor itself, or if VW is trying to squeeze the tolerances too tightly for emissions controls, but these aren't problems I expected on a new car. 
Dan


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (dhk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhk* »_But that's the question.....why can't VW make sensors that work on bone stock cars? I've had the coolant temp sensor and the famous Bosch MAF both go out, as well as vacuum lines, for a total of four CEL's and four dealer visits in 3 yrs/32K miles. Not sure if the problem is the sensor itself, or if VW is trying to squeeze the tolerances too tightly for emissions controls, but these aren't problems I expected on a new car. 
Dan 

the only thing I can say to that is there is a reason for a warranty, nothing is perfect, you dont' get your job right everytime and on a car with thousands of pieces, they don't either. Yeah it sucks, but it is to be expected with anycar, and if you expect it not to, buy a bicycle, which working at a biek shop also I can tell you stuff goes wrong with 1/100th the parts.
Also rememebr VW says we need this part and someone makes it, its not them making it. like the coils they affected several other brands not just VW, same with window regs and I am sure the coolant temp sensor. And definitly MAFs.


----------



## colin007 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*

WTF???
i did it this morning, the car was cold from sitting overnight, and i opened the top of the coolant tank, and i still had coolant coming out, i lost a little less than a cup.
what gives???


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (dhk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhk* »_But that's the question.....why can't VW make sensors that work on bone stock cars? I've had the coolant temp sensor and the famous Bosch MAF both go out, as well as vacuum lines, for a total of four CEL's and four dealer visits in 3 yrs/32K miles. Not sure if the problem is the sensor itself, or if VW is trying to squeeze the tolerances too tightly for emissions controls, but these aren't problems I expected on a new car. 
Dan 

You're thinking too hard, it's just plain 'ol shoddy German technology.








VW should get Japan to make it's sensors....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

[simpsons] Where can we get these placebos?!? Maybe there's some in that truck!!! [/simpsons]


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (colin007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colin007* »_WTF???
i did it this morning, the car was cold from sitting overnight, and i opened the top of the coolant tank, and i still had coolant coming out, i lost a little less than a cup.
what gives???









Shouldnt have opened the coolant tank. I did mine without opening anything and didnt lose a drop.


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_The sensors are notoriously bad, I did several today alone on bone stock cars. One was so bad it wouldn't idle and when fully warmed up it read -15C. This car was dumpnig in so much fuel you could smell it and see it in the exhuast, changing it on this car madea hudge different in performance.

Since the sensors were bad, its just a fix, not a performance upgrade or improvement...why can't you all see that? Whatever, its your money...and lord knows you MK4 guys have lots of it.


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (VWTornado)*

No one is claiming it to be a performance mod.







It's friggin $6. If it were a performance mod, Pep Boys and Nopi would sell it.


----------



## smiGTi (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (VWTornado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTornado* »_
Since the sensors were bad, its just a fix, not a performance upgrade or improvement...why can't you all see that? Whatever, its your money...and lord knows you MK4 guys have lots of it.









You're right, it's just the way people perceive it... Because of the faulty sensor their car may have been running sub-par and the engine wasn't performing to it's full potential. Now they install this part and it's now running better, smoother and not as rich.


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (VWTornado)*

I changed it just becuase everyone else was changing it







I had no problems with the car before and i still dont have any problems...didnt notice anything change after I put the new one in.


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (VWJETTAVW)*

stealership here said 14.95 for the part.....


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (VWTornado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTornado* »_
Since the sensors were bad, its just a fix, not a performance upgrade or improvement...why can't you all see that? Whatever, its your money...and lord knows you MK4 guys have lots of it.









Your the one saying its a performance mod, not anyone here that I noticed, its simply being called a fix for a defective part, which it is.
AS for the MK4 money comment, you had a ton of cash into useless stuff on your MK4 so you really have absolute no place making a comment like that. Infact the same issues can be cured on your 16V with a cheap coolant temp sensor, so its not like its even a new thing, but you A2 guys are too cheap to fix your cars the right way.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*

i got 50 miles more on a new tank of gas after the change..
sweet
cold starts are smooth now..


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

well im not getting as much stumble at idle. I do see the minor dipping, but its not chugged like it was about to die in some time.
However i attribute cleaning my maf and putting the airbox back the hell on for most of that.

The sensor seems to have cleaned it up a bit.
But like most things, the placebo effect is high, I keep thinking ive got my wheel hop fixed with various bushings and ABS mods... and it always comes back.


----------



## einsig (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*

Just did the swap this afternoon. No spilled coolant. Haven't noticed any major difference in anything but the idle. I'm not really expecting to either...well maybe better gas mileage. It is hard to tell if the sensor is in the whole way. I jammed it in nice and tight and the clip loudly snapped right in, so I'm assuming all is well.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (einsig)*

bump...great topic


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_Your the one saying its a performance mod, not anyone here that I noticed, its simply being called a fix for a defective part, which it is.


What about this:
"Well, just to refute, there was ONE proven situation that did result in more power. The car that GIAC was tuning on the dyno.... Was it because it was "bad" or is it something across the board with those sensors, who knows."

_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_AS for the MK4 money comment, you had a ton of cash into useless stuff on your MK4 so you really have absolute no place making a comment like that. Infact the same issues can be cured on your 16V with a cheap coolant temp sensor, so its not like its even a new thing, but you A2 guys are too cheap to fix your cars the right way.

Yeah, I'll agree some of the A2 guys like to try the cheap route...not me. My car had a blown head when i bought it so I got the head completely rebuilt, 3 angle valve job, Schrick cams, Schrick valve springs and retainers, and all new gaskets for everything. I also just purchased a VW Motorsports windage tray i need to install so my car stops tossing oil out the crank case breather. Now do any of those things sound like not fixing it the right way...I dont think so.


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (VWTornado)*

Dont quote me, nowhere did I say it is a "performance mod".


----------



## fastazzgolf (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (new 337)*

I will be doing this next week. Hope it cures my idle


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (VWTornado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTornado* »_
What about this:
"Well, just to refute, there was ONE proven situation that did result in more power. The car that GIAC was tuning on the dyno.... Was it because it was "bad" or is it something across the board with those sensors, who knows."


does it say anywhere that its a performance mod, no it says that its was bad and it affected the tuning of the car and it made more power when it was running properly.

_Quote »_
Yeah, I'll agree some of the A2 guys like to try the cheap route...not me. My car had a blown head when i bought it so I got the head completely rebuilt, 3 angle valve job, Schrick cams, Schrick valve springs and retainers, and all new gaskets for everything. I also just purchased a VW Motorsports windage tray i need to install so my car stops tossing oil out the crank case breather. Now do any of those things sound like not fixing it the right way...I dont think so.

and you want to talk about people wasting money, at least those spending 6 bucks on a coolant temp sensor will get some of that back, even the money spent on a windage tray let alone 3 angle valve job is just throwing mney out the window on any MK2.. you can dump 15k donig a turbo VR6 install into a MK2 thats in pefect condition, figure 4K for the car, and you wont' see a dime over 8K for the whole thing once said and doen if you went to sell it. so who's wasting money now.


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (outlaw)*

Waaaa Waaaaa.....








PM's are beautiful
USE THEM


----------



## einsig (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
you can dump 15k donig a turbo VR6 install into a MK2 thats in pefect condition, figure 4K for the car, and you wont' see a dime over 8K for the whole thing once said and doen if you went to sell it. so who's wasting money now.

No one, and I mean *no one*, does those kinds of mods and expects any kind of substantial gain when they go to sell. Is that wasting money? Not necessarily, as modding isn't about how much you can get for resale. It is about modifying the car for your maximum enjoyment while you own it. Just because you wouldn't do it doesn't mean it is wasting money. If Tornado is making his car faster and more enjoyable...well more power to him. Also, you mistook his "MKIV/lots of money" comment in the first place. It is called being facteious.
Edit/add: Opps forgot what were really discussing! Anyway, no noticeable power gain so far just a smoother idle which is fine.


_Modified by einsig at 3:06 PM 6-20-2003_


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (einsig)*

I tried the green top sensor and it did nothing.







My idle is still horrible http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , the rpm and boost gauge jump around in vacume. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It spits and sputters on and off







. Why me?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (311-in-337)*

today i actually got 312.2 miles before the light went on.

i hadn't seen 300 miles in a very very long time


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (311-in-337)*

that could be anything...coilpacks...fouled plugs...clogged up fuel filter...some weird electrical thingamajig


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (pturner67)*

I'd check for air leaks if your idle is bad, particularly post-MAF.
Have you tried unplugging your MAF? If unplugging it solves your idle problems, then you have an air leak post-MAF. 
-Ian


----------



## speedmetalgti (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (311-in-337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *311-in-337* »_I tried the green top sensor and it did nothing.







My idle is still horrible http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , the rpm and boost gauge jump around in vacume. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It spits and sputters on and off







. Why me?










not as bad as my experience....i got the green top sensor just to be on the safe side. (my idle is a little high with cold starts and my gas mileage isn't as good as it could be.) so, i yank the old one and end up spilling a bunch of coolant. and guess what??? i alreday had the green top sensor on my 2000. i guess the dealership had put it on when i had some work done. so, i spilled all that coolant for nothing...
now, i'm thinking my O2 sensor might be goin'....and i hear they're dirt cheap at the dealer right now.


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (roly)*

I went from 270 mpt to 310 mpt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You know what I meant f00!!











_Modified by TreyS at 4:11 PM 6-20-2003_


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (TreyS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TreyS* »_I went from 270 mpg to 310 mpg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is some EXCELLENT gas mileage. That's like 4500 a tank.


----------



## idunno (May 9, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_That is some EXCELLENT gas mileage. That's like 4500 a tank.









LMAO.....


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (swett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swett* »_I'd check for air leaks if your idle is bad, particularly post-MAF.
Have you tried unplugging your MAF? If unplugging it solves your idle problems, then you have an air leak post-MAF. 
-Ian

So while the car is running, I disconnect the MAF. How will that make it run better if there is a leak







? Thanks for the help, any more would be greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (311-in-337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *311-in-337* »_
So while the car is running, I disconnect the MAF. How will that make it run better if there is a leak







? Thanks for the help, any more would be greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Unplug it with the car off. Then start the car and see if it runs better. If there is a leak post-MAF, the MAF signal is wrong, and the car will run better with no MAF signal than a bad MAF signal. No information is better than bad information.
-Ian


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (swett)*

Should I drive around or just listen and look? Can I hear a leak at idle? Or is it more visual? Thanks


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (311-in-337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *311-in-337* »_Should I drive around or just listen and look? Can I hear a leak at idle? Or is it more visual? Thanks









If your idle is horrible, you won't need to drive around. Just let it idle and see if its better. I know some guys drive around with their MAF unplugged all the time, but I typically wouldn't recommend it.
-Ian


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (TreyS)*

Just checked my gas mileage on the first tank after replacing the sensor and I went down from 24mpg to 23.5mpg







No positive affect here to speak of on the mpg front.


----------



## underPSI (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Tuba_Transport)*

I went to the dealer yesterday to get my new sensor. Waited till this morning to install it. I wasn't so lucky as the o-ring didn't come out easily and I lost way more coolant than I was expecting. Good news is that my car runs much smoother. I've been plagued with a bad sensor forever... my coolant light would always come on and the guage never worked, although it never triggered a CEL. When I used to blip the throttle at idle it would give a slight backfire, perhaps it was running too rich. Now the car feels perfect when the throttle is blipped, and the mid-range power is much smoother. Butt-dyno says atleast 5hp...







Just kidding... I'm just glad my guage works now and I don't have to listen to my coolant alarm go off everytime I start my car. Best 8 bucks I ever spent on her...


----------



## Dubstein (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (underPSI)*

I've been dealing with the "rough idle" for some time now. I've found that it runs much better with the stock filter rather than the K&N. Although, the car feels as though the K&N supplies it with enough air at 4500rpm. With the chip and stock filter, it feels like it's gasping for more air at that rpm. 
I suspect that the K&N's oil lightly coats the MAF, but the filter doesn't look to hold any wetness. Anyone else found K&N's to not work great in our 1.8T's?
I'm heading down to the dealer to pick up the green coolant sensor and I'll be extremely happy if it solves my problems. The last time I took it to the dealer, they changed my MAF, but that was warranty ($$$)...this is now!
PS - people talk about unplugging their MAF's. Mine doesn't even run when I tried that!


----------



## three37 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_The sensors are notoriously bad, I did several today alone on bone stock cars. One was so bad it wouldn't idle and when fully warmed up it read -15C.

Can you observe the temperature via VAG-COM?? If yes, which measurement block do I look for?


----------



## trustnoone (Nov 4, 1999)

as for m, i replaced both cars Jetta and Golf with new sensors and coils "L". Funny thing is that ever since I did those 2 changes, I have to let the car warm up a minute or 2 b4 driving or the car will tend to stall out when i put it into gear. On the positive note, its the first time I got 28.6mpg on the golf at the highway. not sure if thats because of the coils or sensor.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (three37)*

block 4 field 3, usually they freak out as they are goingup, like it will go up fine till about 80 and then drop to 40, then back to 80, then 81, then 50, you get the point


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_block 4 field 3, usually they freak out as they are goingup, like it will go up fine till about 80 and then drop to 40, then back to 80, then 81, then 50, you get the point

In tresting info there. It did fix one of my issues, I before im at temp I had a horrible hesitation at 3k rpm. Its gone now. Still got my cold start issue and other stuff that makes me thing MAF which for AWW means $$$.


----------



## 1lowcab (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (jamesb)*

ok, this may be off topic but on my 01 1.8T the temp guage only works half the time. when i start it up it'll work, driving down the road it'll go up to half and stay there for a little bit then it'll drop down to 0 then back up then down. it does this all the way home, is my coolent temp sensor bad?


----------



## three37 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (jamesb)*

I have a NEW NEVER USED MAF for AWW for sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=894983


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (underPSI)*


_Quote »_I've been plagued with a bad sensor forever...

Makes me wonder how long the CT sensor can run the engine rich without shortening the life of the catalytic converter. It wouldn't be unheard of to have a ~10-15% reduction in cat lifespan if a car was run too rich for say 40-50K miles.
My "no hassle" AEB 1.8T (B5 Passat) has a blue CTS.


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (colin007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colin007* »_WTF???
i did it this morning, the car was cold from sitting overnight, and i opened the top of the coolant tank, and i still had coolant coming out, i lost a little less than a cup.
what gives???









me too







i had to ride my bike to buy a gallon of that pinky coolant








anyways, before i was getting about 26.5 MPG in tame, mostly city driving. is my mileage actually going to get better? gotta love the 1.8T...


----------



## Cody_Abilene (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (toneman)*

I changed to the green top two weeks ago. Two tanks of gas later and my mileage is up from about 240-280 miles a tank to 320-340 miles a tank








Don't forget to undo the lid to the coolant bottle before you pull the old sensor. And ask me how I know...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Cody_Abilene)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cody_Abilene* »_Don't forget to undo the lid to the coolant bottle before you pull the old sensor. And ask me how I know... 

Only undo the cap if its hot to relieve, pressure, if its cold and you undo it you will lose more coolant then with it closed.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*

Also dont' buy coolant, any amount of coolanty you lose while doing this is easiyl replaced with water, the sytem holds about two gallons of liquid, probably a little more if completely drained. Even if you do it slow you should not lose more then 2 cups of liquid, which is already a 50/50 mix. You are actually making it a higher raito then you need by adding the coolant and just water will be fine, your just throwing money away. We dont' even bill out any coolant when we do them at the dealer, you know the ones trying to rip you off all the time, we just use water.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

Unless you drive in the high arctic.


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Cody_Abilene)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cody_Abilene* »_I changed to the green top two weeks ago. Two tanks of gas later and my mileage is up from about 240-280 miles a tank to 320-340 miles a tank










I get ~420/tank.


----------



## Cody_Abilene (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cypher2k* »_Unless you drive in the high arctic.

Been there - it's overrated.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_
I get ~420/tank.










That's about the best I do on the highway. Usually only if I'm doing an overnight run at reasonable speeds up the east coast. 
I had my coolant sensor replaced under warranty a while back (over a year now I think) and they put the green one in, so I'm set. When I did the K04, I lost some coolant and replaced it with some 50/50. Bought the coolant and some distilled water and just guesstimated myself. If you don't lose a lot of coolant, just add distilled water.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cypher2k* »_Unless you drive in the high arctic.

in the high arctic you would be beat anyway, as a reguarl 50/50 mix that comes in the car is good for only about -30~-20 degrees F.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Just did a road trip.. got 680km on one tank! Never came near that with the old sensor. On long trips like that I always drive moderate speeds.. like 130km the whole way.
I also put in a new MAF sensor and put the OEM air filter back in too. Maybe these all helped.


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (Plucker)*

The inside of my exhaust tip (on my 337) is now beige with the green sensor, instead of black.... (i have a 3" down pipe without cat...) is this bad???


----------



## dub 1.8t (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (volksdubber)*

ok i got the green top sensor about 2-3 weeks ago.. installed it and my car felt great.. no more idle dips, just smooth idle all day long... i thought this thing was like hippie crack... then last week my idle dips came back and have been back ever since.. i'll be sitting at a light with my rough idle and then all of the sudden it'll almost die, and the idle will drop from 800 down to about 650 for a second or 2 and then back up to 8.. it happens all the time not, kinda worse than before.. i already got my coil's replacedso it shouldnt be them.. and my car only has 17k miles on it.. what do you think is happening ?? maybe my new coolant temp sensor went bad already?? it sucke because my 93 toyota paseo idled smoother than my 02 gti... and i ragged that thing out like a mofo. 


_Modified by dub 1.8t at 12:28 AM 7-2-2003_


----------



## UMDKappy (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (dub 1.8t)*

just installed it tonight, took a whole 10 mins, i let the car sit for 2 hours before installing and used the whole unscrew the coolant cap/rescrew trick, maybe a shot worth of coolant came out, but thats it...trick worked great...I drove around a bit, didnt notice much difference....keep in mind the only reason i changed it was for preventative maintenance and because the car has felt slow lately, and has been using a lotta gas. Car still felt sluggish, but tomorrow im gonna change plugs...43k miles...and cut some slits in my fender


----------



## einsig (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: (volksdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksdubber* »_The inside of my exhaust tip (on my 337) is now beige with the green sensor, instead of black.... (i have a 3" down pipe without cat...) is this bad???

That is probably a good thing. It means you aren't running rich and dumping excess fuel.


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (einsig)*

im having acceleration issues can this be the problem ?? i have a 01 VR6 not a 1.8T.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re:*

I did not read all 6 pages so this may have already been asked and answered, sorry.
Can I assume that my '03 already has this new "green" version? (059919501A)
I know, I know... Never assume


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

you lazy arse ... pop the hood & look ... lol


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

Good Point...








It did however take less energy to just ask.


----------



## BORA1point8T (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

*!!!!!WARNING!!!!!!! WHEN CHANGING THIS SENSOR WITH A CAR THAT HAS BEEN RUNNING BE SURE TO SLOWLY LET THE PRESSURE OUT OF THE COOLANT RESEVOIR FIRST* IF YOU DON'T YOU WILL END UP LIKE ME W/ FIRST AND SECOND DEGREE BURNS!!! I JUST REPLACED MINE TODAY AFTER BURNING MOST OF MY FACE AND HAND DUE TO BEING A JACKASS AND FORGETTING TO RELEASE THE PRESSURE. I GOT SPLASHED IN THE FACE BY PROBABLY 300 DEGREE COOLANT AND I HAD TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL














BE CAREFUL!! I'LL BE OKAY BUT I'M BURNT TO A CRISP RIGHT NOW. JUST A HEADS UP FOR ALL OF YOU THAT ARE LIKE ME AND IN NEED OF CHANGING THE COOLANT SENSOR







REGARDS - BORA1POINT8T


----------



## einsig (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: (BORA1point8T)*

Yeah it says all over this thread TO ONLY DO THIS ON A COLD ENGINE! Sorry to hear about your burns BORA. Hopefully things will be OK. ALso, doing this on a cold engine will ensure the least amount of coolant is lost. In fact I lost only the drop or two that came off the old sensor...thats it. Also I'm reporting some seriously better mileage. Power seems more consistant, but that is probably just a coincidence.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (einsig)*

OH MY GOD BORA!
I hope you're feeling better. Thanks for being brave and posting that for the benefit of the others. I'm quite sure it was written on earlier posts, but I guess that doesn't help any now.
I used to work in a gas station years ago.. I knew to give the rad hose a squeeze for pressure before doing it. I checked 5h after driving and it was too hot... waited overnight, spilled *nothing*. I suggest the rest of you who haven't done this take the same approach.
I've seen what hot coolant can do... youch. No fun at all!!


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (BORA1point8T)*

So you took "A Hit for the Team" huh?
Seriously, sorry to hear that, lots of people forget how many dangers there are under the hood. I hope you will be OK.


----------



## wsaenotsock (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Just swapped my black one out for the green as well as a new fuel pump relay. Only lost about 4 drops of coolant during the switch. Couldn't do much testing, balding tires + rain = 4th gear wheel spin.








I hope it helps my cold start problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris20VT (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re:*

What is the part number for the black coolant temp sensor?


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris20VT)*

Changed mine, didnt lose a drop,
released pressure throught the resiv. cap then re tightened the cap and poped the sensor out. nothing even moved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: (spoolin)*

Can we get some pictures of the sensor and the install? There were some on the first page but they're just red x's now.


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: (WolfsburgTurbo)*

So I haven't been in this forum much lately until the past week. Have had some similar issues with the car so decided to change this sensor. Picked it up today and just installed it, one of the easiest things I've done to the car. I did have to pay almost $20 for mine though.


----------



## stekki18T (Apr 30, 2003)

I just changed mine too. Spilled like a half cup i guess. Looks less surging at partial throttle in second gear







I hope my mileage will increase also...


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Jolf)*

what 20 bucks.....
you have to tell them the other dealership in your area has them cheaper and ask them what they can do....
I did just that, and BAM the price was dropped


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (WolfsburgTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgTurbo* »_Can we get some pictures of the sensor and the install? There were some on the first page but they're just red x's now.

Ditto.....


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

take off the lower engine cover and it's THE ONLY THING in the coolant line that is running right here... 
believe me... it's easy to spot.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (nerdhotrod)*

might be a stupid question, but what is the color of most of your guy's stock coolent sensor?


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (Vdub16v)*

Don't get the dealership to doit!!! They claim it's a 2hr job 230.00. They got me yesterday when my water pump failed. See other post. Trust me a monkey could do it. Just do it when the car is bone cold or you'll get coolant all over the place.Heat=pressure=


----------



## toneman (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (mjmi11er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjmi11er* »_might be a stupid question, but what is the color of most of your guy's stock coolent sensor?

black


----------



## idunno (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Re: (spoolin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin* »_what 20 bucks.....
you have to tell them the other dealership in your area has them cheaper and ask them what they can do....
I did just that, and BAM the price was dropped









You *have* to be kidding me. Since when are the parts departments able to haggle?
I didn't buy mine at Momentum VW cause they were charging over list. I told the guy, "that's OK. I
can find it cheaper." He just said, "good luck." I don't know if he was being sarcastic or what....
but I won't be buying parts there (unless i'm in dire need).


----------



## DubWho (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (idunno)*

Has anyone had the green sensor fail also? My 2000 had the black one changed to green by the dealership in 2001 under warranty. I want to know if I have to keep an eye on the green one, too.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Re: (DubWho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubWho* »_Has anyone had the green sensor fail also? My 2000 had the black one changed to green by the dealership in 2001 under warranty. I want to know if I have to keep an eye on the green one, too.

if so no big deal right it's a cheap part...


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: (kilmer420)*

My car runs like dookie upon cold start-up in the morning so after reading this thread I decided to change the temp sensor...haven't noticed one bit of change in the way the car runs (I did this almost two months ago). Oh well...it was a cheap part, easy to replace (did it in my shirt and tie during a lunch break)
If I had to do it all over again I think I'd still do it, can never be too cautious.


----------



## DubWho (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (DubWho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubWho* »_Has anyone had the green sensor fail also? My 2000 had the black one changed to green by the dealership in 2001 under warranty. I want to know if I have to keep an eye on the green one, too.

JINXED!!! I JINXED myself!!! Was driving around today and the check engine light came on. I had my laptop with me with the VagCom ready to go. Temp Sensor Fault! Watched the thing go from 5 degrees C to 90 degrees C, back and forth. I just ordered my extra green top sensor this morning. Better call back and get two. This means the green top can easily go too!


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Re: (DubWho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubWho* »_
JINXED!!! I JINXED myself!!! Was driving around today and the check engine light came on. I had my laptop with me with the VagCom ready to go. Temp Sensor Fault! Watched the thing go from 5 degrees C to 90 degrees C, back and forth. I just ordered my extra green top sensor this morning. Better call back and get two. This means the green top can easily go too!

So you are saying that the green sensor is not failproof? I thought it was impossible to fail. Isn't it supposed to be magical and have superpowers to prevent any possible failure for millions of years?


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (DubWho)*

Heh... Knowing VW the only diff is prob the color


----------



## Mindflux (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: (BORA1point8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA1point8T* »_ *!!!!!WARNING!!!!!!! WHEN CHANGING THIS SENSOR WITH A CAR THAT HAS BEEN RUNNING BE SURE TO SLOWLY LET THE PRESSURE OUT OF THE COOLANT RESEVOIR FIRST* IF YOU DON'T YOU WILL END UP LIKE ME W/ FIRST AND SECOND DEGREE BURNS!!! I JUST REPLACED MINE TODAY AFTER BURNING MOST OF MY FACE AND HAND DUE TO BEING A JACKASS AND FORGETTING TO RELEASE THE PRESSURE. I GOT SPLASHED IN THE FACE BY PROBABLY 300 DEGREE COOLANT AND I HAD TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL














BE CAREFUL!! I'LL BE OKAY BUT I'M BURNT TO A CRISP RIGHT NOW. JUST A HEADS UP FOR ALL OF YOU THAT ARE LIKE ME AND IN NEED OF CHANGING THE COOLANT SENSOR







REGARDS - BORA1POINT8T

Let off the caps, didn't you learn from LA Wolfsburg? He did the same thing.


----------



## DubWho (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
So you are saying that the green sensor is not failproof? I thought it was impossible to fail. Isn't it supposed to be magical and have superpowers to prevent any possible failure for millions of years?

My appologies to all on the 'tex for sharing my experience with the green top sensor. I'll make sure not to let this happen again. And Tuba, thanks for clarifying what I was really trying to claim, I don't know why I didn't come out and say that in the first place. Oh, yeah, I know why, because that wasn't what I said







.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (chris86vw)*

Why the the in Peru we get this prices?????????








GREEN TEMP SENSOR 059 919 501A --------> US$ 42.84
O-Ring -------> US$ 1.5
"C" Clip ---------> US$ 1.10
I hate the stealership


----------



## blubuga (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (27psiBoom)*

Someone was asking for pics
Here is the original sensor still in the car








Wider shot for sensor location








Old black sensor








New green sensor








New sensor installed










_Modified by blubuga at 9:44 PM 11-7-2003_


----------



## GTI Rennfahrer (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (blubuga)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so I can find this later


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (GTI Rennfahrer)*

You know this was the easiest part install I've ever done. I don't see how anyone could I have second-degree burned themselves. Oh and I only lost about 3 drops of coolant.


----------



## Imola2189 (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

My 2003 20AE had the black sensor and I changed it out for the green top. Myy exhaust tip color changed from sooty black to golden brown color - mileage went up slighty and engine seems to rev more freely than before.


----------



## RPMjchris (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Imola2189)*

TTT for my bad memory...
...what was that I just sent to the top?


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: (RPMjchris)*

I was wondering if the dealership will replace this under warrenty? I'm a lazy mofo


----------



## A1.8T (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (blubuga)*

Thanks for the pics. Blubuga http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dfvw17 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: (spoolin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin* »_Changed mine, didnt lose a drop,
released pressure throught the resiv. cap then re tightened the cap and poped the sensor out. nothing even moved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Replaced with the green cap last week on a cool but not cold engine. As most are saying, release the pressure, retighten the cap and you won't loose a drop. Real easy, and I can't believe how much better the car is running..looks like the mileage is way better as well, but I've only been through about 3/4 tank. Still amazed at the difference..


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (dfvw17)*

Just bought mine today - $10 w/ o-ring. Thanks for the pics. Is this accessible from the top of the engine or do I have to crawl under the car? Also, I believe I heard it's on the right side of the head - i.e. driver's side? Thanks.


----------



## 1.8T3t04e (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (The Mailman)*

holy sht... talk about back from the dead!!! lol








this was a great thread... and great for thise who still have not changed


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (1.8T3t04e)*

ttt for my question 2 posts above. I tried searching for an install post and there isn't one....install posts should be added to FAQ or an 'INSTALL' topic like FAQ where people can post this info b/c I'm sure this has been covered before.


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (The Mailman)*

nm - I found it....will do the swap tomorrow morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aqua_blue_pearl_g60 (Dec 4, 2001)

bump for a great thread.. just did mine a few days ago...


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (aqua_blue_pearl_g60)*

Just did mine this morning. I don't want to do a write-up w/ only a day under the hood, but it has DEFINETELY smoothed my jumpy idle. I still get surges throughout the powerband, although not as bad, but I believe that's due to the stock N75 valve. Either way, it's the best $10 I've ever spent in my life. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (evilpat)*

nice, the dealer changed this for me ages ago. it was nice having a warranty...


----------



## bos_passat (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (screwball)*

I see you guys are all Audis but I got a P1296 OBD code on my 2000 Passat 2.8L 4-Motion.
Someone mentioned to go to this thread....
Is the sensor problem common to all VWs of certain years?
If so, anyone know which cars/years are affected?


----------



## handlestolen (Mar 29, 2003)

replaced mine today. very easy install, and seems to be working great. we'll see tomorrow if this helps at all with rough idle on cold starts.


----------



## Brett1 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (bos_passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bos_passat* »_I see you guys are all Audis but I got a P1296 OBD code on my 2000 Passat 2.8L 4-Motion.
Someone mentioned to go to this thread....
Is the sensor problem common to all VWs of certain years?
If so, anyone know which cars/years are affected?


Any black temp sensor most likely, they are the same part 
on all motors...
Brett
2003 GLX


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (Brett1)*

I read this entire 8 page thread the other day before I changed mine out...simple fix right?







I pulled the old black one out and BAM!, coolant everywhere just started flowing out like if I were to stick a knife in my hart. Had to buy more coolant just to compensate.


----------



## 1point8TRay (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (-YZ-)*

Did u release the pressure by opening the top of the resevoir tank and close it back again to create a vacuum before you took off the sensor? I just did mine yesterday and barely any coolant came out.


----------



## numb401 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (1point8TRay)*

TTT
great cheap thing to fix..go do it now!


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (numb401)*

2 bad the dealer is closed today.... i'm going to go pick this stuff up after school tomorr,w and do it tomorrow night.... i think if i leave the hood open outside i think itd be safe to change it after like 5 hours... eh worse comes to worse i just might not be able tto make it to school tomorrow


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*

changed mine last week,
didnt spill a drop (car sat overnight)
didnt seem like any difference to me, but only 5$ so cant go wrong.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (igotaprestent4u)*

well the main reason i'm doing this is b/c tiptronic 02 vw's seem to benefit just b/c our shifting is apparently based on coolante temps and some people have gotten noticably better shifting from their tiptroincs by changing this out w/ the green top


----------



## PLTNUM_T (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (flashback)*

Would you recommend the green top also for a 2003 awp?? I have the black top sensor. At a light a light my idle will occasionaly dip down and then jump right back up.


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (PLTNUM_T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PLTNUM_T* »_Would you recommend the green top also for a 2003 awp?? I have the black top sensor. At a light a light my idle will occasionaly dip down and then jump right back up.

yes it is recommended for AWPs also
DEW IT.... dew it!


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (MrSkills68)*

weird... i thought from like late 02 on they all came w/ green tops, guess i was wrong tho


----------



## vw pwn4g3 (Jun 19, 2004)

$5.94 with tax at parts counter at dealer. i bought one for my pals '01 vr6 as well while i was there. i get a pretty noisy cold start that teeters around 1,200rpm with small dips and surges for about 20 or so seconds. after the car has been off for even 3 or 4 hours in the summer heat, it still does it. i get the aforementioned dips while idling at lights as well. gonna pop this in tomorrow before work, i'll post results after some testing. 
question: where is this sensor in the 12v vr6? i seem to remember reading that its not in the same location, somewhat of a bitch to get to, but havent seen any pics. can anyone help a brothers brother out


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_weird... i thought from like late 02 on they all came w/ green tops, guess i was wrong tho

I know my 337 came with the black one, and when it went bad I got a CEL. Pro-Imports put in the green one for me, no more CEL.


----------



## vw pwn4g3 (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (genxguy)*

this definitely smoothed my idle. its been butter smooth all day and even after i got chipped this evening. i'm hopeful that this helps out my mileage as its been less than stellar. cold starts hold at lower rpm than before, and they drop down to normal idle a bit quicker.


----------



## RwingVR6 (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Cypher2k)*


----------



## vw pwn4g3 (Jun 19, 2004)

i'm really interested to see if my friend's 12v gets better gas mileage after i put this in. he's never seen 300miles to a tank, even on long trips. its not horrible, but i'm sure theres something that can make it better.... and i hope this is part of it. we'll see


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (vw pwn4g3)*

isnt that only on 1.8T ?
Checked my 03 Wagon (built 03/03) and sure enough it has the black one in it, so I'll get a new one tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

check this out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1595095
its a HUGE added + for us tiptronics....


----------



## MGK (Oct 4, 2003)

I had a black sensor and problems with coolant warning light on cold start ups, temp gauge always at 0, and CEL. I replaced with the green top sensor about 2 months ago; after about 100 miles, CEL went away and the temp gauge is working. But the coolant warning light comes on more often now, even after cold start-ups (coolant level is fine). Any suggestions what I should do? Is it possible I got a faulty green top? Or do I need to have codes reset?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (MGK)*

I would have codes reset but also check into the problem with coolant contamination, remove the sensor on your coolant bottle and look for liquid in sensor, if it is damaged take it to a dealer tell them, there is a bulletin about that they need to replace a lot of wiring (going to cluster area) and more


----------



## wmnow (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Blue sensor*

My 99 1.8T has a blue sensor. It won't interchange with the green one, different plug shape. ECS Tuning sells the green for $5.95 and
the blue for $15.95.


----------



## Nash20thAE (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (blubuga)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## efterZ (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: green top coolent temp sensor.... (Nash20thAE)*

Thanks for bumping this incredible thread. Pretty new to the Tex, so haven't seen it before... Great info, I have ordered mine....


----------



## Cityfracture (Nov 16, 2004)

as dumb as this sounds, when it says the coolant temp sensor high out/input (forgot which it said) is that still just the sensor itself?


----------



## nomad1.8t (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Cityfracture)*

I just got VAGed last night and my CEL was the Engine Temp Coolant Sensor. Bringing it to VW Service for Warranty service to replace for free. The service manager said, yeah its a known issue and she would be happy to replace it. 
Car is "slightly" moded







so the performance went to shiat when the Sensor failed. Can't wait to get it back in working order.





















to TYROLSPORT for the VAG scan.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (nomad1.8t)*

sweet


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

my 02 came with a green, lucky me


----------



## worditsmenick (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*

good pics on page 7


----------



## bnjr (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (worditsmenick)*

Mine just started faulting on me and ordered mine from auburn VW... thanks for the info fellas..... gonna do this sataday moun'n... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

